# Skippy  Racer and Globe Ratchet Scooter - CHeck These out



## cr250mark (Sep 24, 2017)

2 - Pretty Cool Scooters

33-35 Skippy Racer Airflow Scooter-
Front Wheel Connection and Steering Modeled after Rear Rutter on Airplane .
Hinge Design .
Very sleek and Modern for its time.
This has all original paint including , rubber and lettering.

Globe Believe to be late 20's Very early 30's Mechanical ratchet scooter.
Again OG Paint and Rubber .
Works as it should.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm digg'n that Skippy Racer Mark! V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks Shawn 
Yah sleek design ... looks fast !


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 24, 2017)

Both very cool - I dig !


----------



## fattyre (Sep 26, 2017)

I love the castle nut & cotter pin on the Skippy.  Before the days of plastic and nyloc nuts.


----------

